# cold appetizers



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

hi Marilou,
and welcome.

Quick question, when you say app, are you refering to first courses of a meal or HDos
Thanks 
cc


----------



## coolj (Dec 12, 2000)

How about sushi ?


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Giving credit where it's due, I saw a nifty salmon HD on Great Chefs a couple of weeks ago. I missed part of the segment, but it looked like some type of creamy filling (herbed cream cheese, perhaps; might have been chopped cucumber mixed in?) made into a ball. The chef lined a small scoop with strips of smoked salmon so that they extended beyond the scoop. He nestled the filling in the hollow, then folded the salmon over it. He finished by forming it carefully into a ball. Seemed good. If anyone else knows about this, I'd like to know exactly what the filling was.


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

Marilou, 

Whenever I'm in need of ideas I always go to the bookstore or library and browse. I always find something to spark my imagination.

Meanwhile here are a few of my favourite. One thing I love is cherry tomatoes stuffed with céleri remoulade. It's very simple but so good. Marinated mushrooms on small toast point. Crab cakes are always popular. Fake caviar, purée roasted eggplant with roasted garlic served on pita chips.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Pretty timely, I've got a party in May loads of cocktail food was the way it was put.....

I'm thinking slice beef with a gorgonzolla or blue filling (thick not runny) with grilled green onion..just the green so you can bite it

I love salmon roulade with salmon mousse rolled in a salmon slice with dillweed

this is such a throw back but pate choux with seafood filling....

proscuitto wrapped melon or figs or asparagus or mozz.

rosemary rolls with roast beef, blue cheese mayo, red onions sauteed

Pork sandwiches with bourbon onions and mustard.

Sweet potato chips with a chunky Indian flavored nibble at the end.

Martha Stewart has a super hdo cookbook out...Pretty pictures and loads of them


----------



## lynne (Oct 6, 2001)

Mezz-

I saw that too. I think it was a cold smaked salmon presented in the smoked salmon lined scoop...

I like doing skewers with grape tomatoes, small basil leaves and marinated mozzarella. Presented in a great container, they have a good impact-

Layer yellow and red peppers and steamed spinach. Season. Roll and slice. Present on toasted croutons with drizzle of olive oil and parmesan shaving. Works well on a mirror. Great colour.

if looking for a sweet touch banana bread rounds with an orange cream cheese and slice a strawberry

Endive leaves with a scoop of tabouli

Toasts with pear and brie, garnish of fresh thyme


----------

